# Hates being outside alone



## Duke122465 (Nov 14, 2013)

So I'm in a little pickle and not quite sure how to deal with it. My puppy is 10 months now and is crate trained. But my husband is army and I'm a full time college student. I'm home way before my husband but I don't like leaving Duke in his crate for long periods of time. But we don't trust him to wander around the house because he has some bad chewing habits and we have a small Pomeranian who is older and he can be rough with her. So when we bought this house there was a pen already built for dogs. Well duke climbs out of it or figures out how to open the gate even after I put a D ring in it. I can't put a roof on it bc there is a massive tree in the pen. We have a large backyard with a privacy fence to I decided, forget the pen. I will just leave him to free roam the backyard. Well there is a problem. He jumps at our glass back door like crazy if I don't let him in. I'm afraid one day he is going to break it and hurt himself. I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to leave him cooped up in his crate but I also want him to be safe. Have tried to train him to fist at the back door if he wants in but god for bid a truck goes by the house he looses it. Please help me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The second his paws touch the glass door mark it with a no and then punish the behavior. Easy stuff.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Most shepherds don't like to be alone outside. He would probably rather be inside, in the crate, than outside by himself. Is there a way to gate off a smaller room? He should not be, where you can't watch him. We use a baby gate to keep the dog in the kitchen. My laptop is on the kitchen counter, so I can sit here, while my dog chills in the kitchen. If I have another dog over and I don't want them together, they can be on opposite sides of the gate. You could tether him, while you work around the house. I taught my dog to relax, by keeping him on a leash and putting him in a down-stay. You could put your dog in a down-stay while you are doing homework, on the computer, or just taking a TV break. I would figure out something to make it work inside. I would never leave any dog outside unattended.


----------



## Duke122465 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok thank you for your replies I will try to get ahold of some gates to keep him inside 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like you've got a bored dog on your hands. What type of daily activity and training are you guys doing with him when you're home?

And how long are you guys gone for at a time? Being bored in an empty backyard is about the same as being bored in an empty crate. Only difference is he's safer in a crate. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

GSDs are one of the most loyal breeds, they want to be with you and protect you. They get big time separation anxiety. Find a way to keep him near.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine has it down to a fine art, he goes outside in the morning and 10 minutes later he opens our door and lets himself in, then he heads downstairs and waits for brekky.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I wouldnt leave a dog alone outside for an extended time unsupervised; lots can happen out there. Just my opinion. Why is he out there alone if you're home? 

Get him into a routine: crate him while you're gone, exercise him until he's tired when you get home, then make him rest while you do your schoolwork. It's tough but it can be done, you have to make time for him though.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think the idea was for him to have some freedom by being outside while they are at school/work. I personally wouldn't leave my dog out in the yard itself, but I AM building a 10x10 kennel for him to spend mornings in. I'm gone usually at least 9 hours a day and I would like him to be able to stretch his legs. He loves being outside, but I don't want him out unsecured. You could use your outside kennel and just buy wire (chicken, whatever) to secure the top. I have seen a few pics of it done with a tree in the pen. You might search around online.


----------



## Duke122465 (Nov 14, 2013)

Someone asked why would I leave him alone outside if I'm home? I don't, he is inside with me if I'm home. As far as exercise I walk him around the subdivision but he hates it around here with all the other crazy dogs running around and a lot of them get out so I usually stick to fetch and frisbee in the yard for around 40 minutes twice a day sometimes more if he is hyper. And we have a pen for him outside like I said that I had originally planned for him so he was secured and could stretch his legs but he climbs out.... And I can't put a roof on it bc there is a huge tree in there. But him being inside in his crate safe is a important point but I just feel bad. I mean I'm not at school for very long but most of the morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Duke122465 (Nov 14, 2013)

And I will probably give the chicken wire idea a try! Thanks for the idea


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Duke122465 said:


> Someone asked why would I leave him alone outside if I'm home? I don't, he is inside with me if I'm home.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was me who asked, since you said if you dont let him in he jumps at the glass, so I assumed you were home if you knew this? Sorry, maybe I read it wrong


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

>> build him another kennel with a roof.

>> crate him indoors. find a sitter to come in
and let him out in the yard or take him for a walk.



Duke122465 said:


> Someone asked why would I leave him alone outside if I'm home? I don't, he is inside with me if I'm home. As far as exercise I walk him around the subdivision but he hates it around here with all the other crazy dogs running around and a lot of them get out so I usually stick to fetch and frisbee in the yard for around 40 minutes twice a day sometimes more if he is hyper. And we have a pen for him outside like I said that I had originally planned for him so he was secured and could stretch his legs but he climbs out.... And I can't put a roof on it bc there is a huge tree in there. But him being inside in his crate safe is a important point but I just feel bad. I mean I'm not at school for very long but most of the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

German Shepherds are one of the dogs I consider to be indoor-only dogs; they want to live with you, they want to be your shadow and to give love and receive affection. They do not do well alone and if you must have a dog that can live in a kennel or spend nearly all its time outdoors, don't get a German Shepherd! 

They may appear aloof to others but they form a deep bond to their special person and they're loyal and devoted to a fault. There is nothing a German Shepherd wouldn't do to make its owner happy! Having one live with you is a special experience and its kind of like finding a soulmate. A dog that understands you and loves you unconditionally is something that is a gift!

Put up with a German Shepherd living next to you and being by your side nearly all the time, is something you will never regret! I know because my beautiful girl that's shown in my avatar has a special place in my heart.


----------

